# portmahummock audax double header this weekend



## T-D (25 May 2010)

anyone else heading up , forms are in so i best head up

saw a profile tonight - doesnt look too bad but knowing what its like up there probably gonna be a windy job


----------



## eck (25 May 2010)

T-D >>> 

<Michael Winner> Calm down, dear </MW>


----------



## Noodley (25 May 2010)

Cannae make it this year, it's a great route with some fantastic scenery.


----------



## ACS (26 May 2010)

Not for me but I have the late Aug 200 km in my diary.


----------



## T-D (26 May 2010)

just you wait till snow roads eck - ill show you excited ! - just getting the milage in as it seems that work are sending me to hell for 4 months at the rear end of summer


----------



## snorri (26 May 2010)

That'll be...... P o r t m a h o m a c k ....please.


----------



## Seamab (26 May 2010)

T-D, i really fancy the Durness Duress 300K but can't do it this year - i'll pencil it in for next year.

It would be good to get your write up afterwards. The wind could make it really tough going.

Are you cycling up the night before?


----------



## T-D (26 May 2010)

snorri - i was gonna just write tain - but that woulda just confused matters 

seamab - will make mental notes of things other than pain ! . No im not riding up - ill be driving this time. Girlfriend lives in inverness you see


----------



## T-D (31 May 2010)

seamab - was too wet for photos BUT that durness route is absolutely excellent. Its not to be underestimated on the climbing front - on a map its about 1/4 that of the snow roads BUT its still hard work - like you say wind is a big factor esp between durness and tongue - was very glad of my tri bars there ! 

it was just coming up to durness a young glasgow lad i was riding with tells me he had only just done his first century the week before. Oops. 

The rain came on just as we left tongue (we had a slight shower just as we hit durness but nowt too bad) but as we left tongue it was like someone had just turned on the taps to full , was stinging any exposed skin. By the time we got to the crask after many false crests of hills with "it might be there " being chanted at the bottom of each. We eventually got sat infront of the first to dry out slightly.

its about here im going to extoll the virtues of both merino wool (socks and base layer) and waterproof mountain bikers shorts. They are the bomb for comfort ! - wet bum = unhappy me ! 

the last section to portmahomack is evil - you see inver first and think there it is , but no you have another 4 miles to go and a few lumps to kick you when your down ! 

one thing tho - where were the other 24 guys supposed to be doign the 200 on sunday ? in only me and a woman did the full 500  with only 4 starters for the sunday ride ! - i will admit to bringing a second pair of shoes though - would not have fancied putting on damp shoes to go out on sunday after seeing how wet was still in the hall on sunday morning


----------



## Noodley (31 May 2010)

T-D said:


> one thing tho - where were the other 24 guys supposed to be doign the 200 on sunday ?



Heading home with full bellies, having a chuckle at you going out for another 200k 

See you on Saturday


----------



## Seamab (31 May 2010)

T-D, thanks for the report - glad i missed out on a soaking for once. It must be a great route in fine weather.

Most of the others must still have been drying off their kit whilst drinking beer the next day. I'm amazed anyone can do a 200K after a 300K the day before. You are a mile munching machine par excellence...

What route did the 200K take?


----------



## Scoosh (31 May 2010)

Seamab said:


> What route did the 200K take?


The wet one ??


----------



## HLaB (1 Jun 2010)

snorri said:


> That'll be...... P o r t m a h o m a c k ....please.


Thanks that what I thought but not being local I wasn't confident enough to say


----------



## T-D (1 Jun 2010)

200k was bone dry and sunny. Slight breeze - all your wet kit would have dried by the railway cafe in strathpeffer (best black pudding ever) 

Great views as you rode along the firths 

great pizza in the organic cafe at cromarty.

Struie to ardross is a killer straight out the services control.


----------



## Seamab (1 Jun 2010)

T-D said:


> Struie to ardross is a killer straight out the services control.



I remember going over the Struie often in the car heading north before the new Dornoch crossing was built. That would be a long tough climb with fantastic views from the top. I remember there was often a piper playing at the viewpoint.

Did you hear the skirl of the pipes or see any red kites?


----------



## T-D (1 Jun 2010)

> Did you hear the skirl of the pipes or see any red kites?



heard my breathing and saw stars more like !


----------

